# which teryx to buy?



## jonnydz (Dec 15, 2011)

hi guys I have two kawasaki 750 t-rex's that I am looking at. 1 is a 2009 with 1100 miles in mint condition sports model for 5500 bucks. The other is a 2011 with 2200 miles in good condition for 6500. Which one would you guys get? Both are the sports models. Bith have stock rims and tires and no mods. Bith have hard tops but the 2009 has a full folding windshield. The 2011 has a crack in the rear quarter panel. I know in 2010 they added a better fuel injection and a hood can open. But is that worth spending the extra money with double the miles. Thanks


----------



## Twotraxs (Feb 19, 2012)

the 09 needs to have its rad and waterpump upgraded,this was done with the 2010 and up,i love my 09 but theres not much left stock on it


----------

